# General Discussion > Opinions >  Power rises

## RockLee

Why do people with money always think they can do anything and get away with it ? It just makes me so angry !!  :Mad:   :Kaioken:

----------


## Ewok85

Money - buy things - lots of money - buy lots of things.

Well if i have ALOT of money I can buy ANYTHING. I think thats the mindset.

----------


## RockLee

but why do they get away with things??? That's the thing that makes me mad the most....like if they had knocked someone unconsious...and in court just payed his way out...  :Okashii:

----------


## Ghost

Example of rich people geting away with things: O.J Simpson, Michal(sp?) Jackson, G.B(dubya).

----------


## Frank D. White

watch power & money destroy my father over a twenty year period. He started as a mechanic without a "pot to pis s in" as they say, and went on to start his own company.The power and money alone didn't make him evil, but his contac and association with many other rich people seem to turn him evil. I listened to them tell him how to make more money and gain more power, their only reason to exist it seemed. He respected them & listened to them, and soon became just as evil as them!
I think because he still had some feelings of right & wrong, he ended up drinking himself to death after his retirement? Perhaps from guilt of a life lived wrong?

Frank

 :Sad:   :Doubt:

----------


## Glenn

Wow Uncle Frank, that's really sad. I'm sorry to hear about that. I suppose that situation really influenced your life, and helped to assure that you wouldn't make the same kinds of mistakes.

----------


## Jean-Francois

I don't have money but I think it would be nice to have a lot of money. I mean a lot! Just the thought of getting rich one day can cheer me up. 




> Why do people with money always think they can do anything and get away with it ? It just makes me so angry !!


Actually, what exactly are you talking about? I don't quiet get it.

----------


## Frank D. White

less is better! If you have a place to sleep and food in your belly, you're doing OK. Money and posessions can
make life awfully complicated and full of worries! There is so much in life that surrounds you that is wonderful and free, no need to own it! Having your good health is worth more then any ammount of money! I've had many sick & dying patients who would have given all they owned for good health, their money did them no good. Helping someone who need help gives a MUCH better feeling than a pocket full of money!

Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## lineartube

Good and honest hard work will give you a sense of purpose in life. :)

At least that is what I try to do. I'm not rich but I do travel, go out with friends, have a nice dinner in an enjoyable restaurant or if I can't afford it, I can always cook something for me and my friends, or go for a nice walk in the woods. 
Too much money would bother be so I don't even gamble because while others fear about losing, I fear about winning. If I did, what the hell was I going to do? Turn into a lazy obnoxious s.o.b? 

And I am serious about this.  :Laughing:

----------


## m477

Haven't you ever heard of the "Golden Rule"?

_He who has the gold makes the rules_

----------


## mad pierrot

_"The things you own end up owning you."_ 
or maybe better...

_"When you ain't got nothing you ain't got nothing to lose.."_ 





Oh and Frank, I herby nominate you for a Jref sage!

----------


## EscaFlowne

[Bows to Frank the Sage....]

More problems come with more money, but also you start to pray for money because problems, maybe not as high as the ones you would have with a lot of money, still hit you and without adequate funds to handle those your still losing. 

I would love to be at the median of the two. Not too rich but paid.  :Sou ka:

----------


## RockLee

> Actually, what exactly are you talking about? I don't quiet get it.


Actually I mentioned it allready but here I go  :Smiling:  I mean, if some rich dude hits a kid with his cane, and the kid has severe wounds that are lethal, the rich guy gets away with it because he pays his way out

----------


## Duo

> Actually I mentioned it allready but here I go  I mean, if some rich dude hits a kid with his cane, and the kid has severe wounds that are lethal, the rich guy gets away with it because he pays his way out


Sounds like when Mr Burns ran over Bart with his car  :Blush:

----------


## chiquiliquis

"Guns don't kill people; people kill people"--This popped into my mind while reading this thread. I have always been of the belief that money is not the cause of strife. Rather, mental outlook towards money is the true cause of strife. But when you think about it, having a gun makes the whole process a lot easier--beating a man to death with your fist is pretty difficult (for most of us). Having money makes the process easier too.

----------

